# No Entry Fee Bass Tournament - Miller's Ferry



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

June 8th on Miller's Ferry Lake, Wilcox County Alabama, Roland Cooper State Park. NetBait bait company is having a no entry fee tournament. You have to fish with their products though. 

NO ENTRY FEE TOURNAMENT
MILLERS FERRY JUNE 8, 2013
Location: Roland Cooper State Park
Safe Light – 3 pm first flight check in
Guaranteed Payback
1. $1000
2. $500
3. $200
4. $100
5. $100
6. -10. NetBait product boxes valued at $100

Optional side pot $40 per boat with 100% payback. 1 place for every 7 boats in side pot.
Optional big fish pot $10 per boat with 100% payback.
Register at Headz on June 7 between 3:00-7:00 for early boat number.
Register at Headz Outdoors in Camden or the pavilion at Roland Copper State Park starting at 4:00 a.m. on June 8.

If you want more into, email me at [email protected] as I have all the rules in a pdf that I can email.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

*NetBait Elite Pro Greg Vinson will be in Camden at Headz Outdoors tomorrow (Friday 6/7) from 2:00 - 5:30 p.m. to visit fans & answer questions about this weekends NetBait only, entry-fee FREE Open Bass Tournament out of Roland Cooper State Park. First flight registration begins at Headz Outdoors 3:00 Friday afternoon.
*


----------



## SPRoss_AU (Mar 26, 2013)

How did the tournament go? Who won?


----------

